# Cross threaded garden hose



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if the hose female end is even metal and not plastic the brass of the spigot won't cross thread the hose end always goes first..


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It sounds like the only way to get it off is with a wrench so have at it. You will probably have to replace the female fitting if it is stripped. If the male end of the hose bib is brass, as mentioned it should not be damaged.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

hubbard said:


> A friend who was helping with watering while I was gone, attached a new hose to my outdoor spigot. He must have cross-threaded it because I cannot remove the hose. Have tried WD 40 and a wrench (but carefully so as not to pinch anything and make it worse). Any ideas on how to remove the hose from the spigot? *Any specific tool that might help?*


Ayuh,.... Channel-lock pliers...


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

channel locks as suggested. a pipe wrench will only squeeze it tighter or deform it.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

use channel locks on the solid part of hose connection.....don't use pipe wrench....


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

After you get it off you can cut the bad end off the hose and put a new female end on it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had to deal with old washing machine hoses that were frozen in place and used a Dremel tool with the cut off blade to cut the connector in two places being very careful not to cut into the threads.
Once it was cut channel locks broke it free.


----------

